# Next pre-order from Ball (page was only up temporarily)



## peterbee (Feb 23, 2018)

Last night I refreshed the pre-orders page to see if there was anything new, and there were three new models, all in 40 and 43mm, and all with four color options (all black, all blue, black with blue bezel, blue with black bezel).

There was a normal ETA day/date, a M in-house movement, and a TMT movement.

They seem to have pulled the site down so I thought I'd post the pics since they are still open in my browser


----------



## Karriope (Dec 31, 2017)

They're still putting the TMT date in the weirdest spot possible, but at least it's not cutting out the marker this time. It's a nice looking sport watch, though.


----------



## indejaus (May 4, 2011)

these are simply looking great ....uhm...time to get interested! Thanks for posting!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

peterbee said:


> Last night I refreshed the pre-orders page to see if there was anything new, and there were three new models, all in 40 and 43mm, and all with four color options (all black, all blue, black with blue bezel, blue with black bezel).
> 
> There was a normal ETA day/date, a M in-house movement, and a TMT movement.
> 
> They seem to have pulled the site down so I thought I'd post the pics since they are still open in my browser


Thanks for sharing this peterbee. These new watches look nice, not too hot about the date at the 1 o'clock position but will definitely consider the traditional 3 o'clock one. At least the tritium tubes lume was not displaced by the date.

However what I found a little disappointed was not to see a double R (RR) on the seconds hand counter balance which is a nice feature on many of the Ball Watches. And one of the reasons I would buy a Ball Watch. Other reason is good WR rating but the current crop of pre-orders have only a 100m (or less) WR which is a bummer :-(


----------



## DreamPuppet (Oct 13, 2018)

They seem to still show up at the bottom of the page on this link ://shop.ballwatch.ch/slp Just add ---> HTTPS in front of the link since it won't let me post full links because i'm new :-(

Tempting!


----------



## paintingtiger (Nov 12, 2017)

All I can say is WOW with this one! This may be the most complete watch I've seen from Ball in a long time. I can't really find much fault in these. Such a balanced design. Tritium in the bezel, and I love the look of that new clasp. Love it!


----------



## emonje (Jun 2, 2015)

3-hander with blue dial looks real nice, some neat details on the minute track.
I would be interested if they didn't ruin them with the date magnifier.


----------



## larkja (Mar 29, 2016)

Really like the look of the day/date and the date with magnifier. I think the TMT is cool but they ruined it with the date placement. Unfortunately, there are no side pics. Plus, does anybody know the proposed delivery date? Just about the pull the trigger on one of the 40mm versions.

Thanks


----------



## paintingtiger (Nov 12, 2017)

larkja said:


> Really like the look of the day/date and the date with magnifier. I think the TMT is cool but they ruined it with the date placement. Unfortunately, there are no side pics. Plus, does anybody know the proposed delivery date? Just about the pull the trigger on one of the 40mm versions.
> 
> Thanks


I believe the delivery is April/May. I'm feeling one of 40mm as well, just can't decide which one I like best.


----------



## larkja (Mar 29, 2016)

paintingtiger said:


> I believe the delivery is April/May. I'm feeling one of 40mm as well, just can't decide which one I like best.


Six to eight month delivery window - yikes! Is this normal for the pre-orders? This will be my first.


----------



## jupera2005 (Jul 15, 2011)

I was interested in the Engineer Master II Voyager, so I sent an email asking about the movement. Ball said to me it is soprod base in elaboré finish (no glucidur balance), 
Do you think it worth the money?
any experiecne with this movement?


----------



## jrgoffin (Aug 28, 2012)

About to order my second Ball even before the AeroGMT shows up later this year. Tried out a TAG Aquaracer, but the lume was mediocre at best, so hoping Ball will definitely be on top there. Also, for those that prefer to see the movement, you can also ask for them to leave the screened logo off the back. Cool record to be set, but definitely like the idea of the clear crystal. Going for the 43mm in blue.

https://shop.ballwatch.ch/rc18


----------



## watchninja123 (Aug 1, 2015)

Is it worth it to pick the in-house over the eta? Reliability has not been confirmed since movement still new. I think I'll go with the daydate version.

Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## jrgoffin (Aug 28, 2012)

watchninja123 said:


> Is it worth it to pick the in-house over the eta? Reliability has not been confirmed since movement still new. I think I'll go with the daydate version.
> 
> Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


The 7309 came out late last year in the Engineer Challenger M. It's relatively new, but isn't specific to this model.


----------



## biscuit141 (Jun 17, 2016)

This has to be the best looking Ball watch I have seen in a long time. It seems to tick a lot of my usual boxes. I like the idea of 80 hours PR but wonder what that movement is based on and the long term serviceability and reliability. However I don’t care for the cyclopse on that model and actually like the day/date feature of the other model. Not a fan of the temperature function or the date placement on the last model. I wish Ball would keep some of these watches around in their lineup beyond the preorder fixed quantity model they are doing lately. I’m not in a position to buy this now but maybe one day. 

Does anyone know if the bracelet tapers from 20mm down to 18 or 16mm? Also, how is that clasp, it looks different from other models I have seen in the past, I wonder if it’s a newer design. I wish Ball would put up more photos.


----------



## jrgoffin (Aug 28, 2012)

Removing the cyclops is easy enough - lots of watches that have them end up without.

As for the clasp/bracelet, looks to be almost identical to what TAG uses on their Aquaracer that even has the diver extension (might even come from the same vendor, who knows). Was sent this picture by one of the reps:









Bottom view - from the Ball website:


----------



## Burningstorm (Jul 14, 2017)

Looks a nice solid watch but I have one issue and I never thought id say this but theres to much colour lume in this one. I love the Ball lume I really do but I feel 4 colours is way to much - its just a little overkill

Anyone agree?


----------



## larkja (Mar 29, 2016)

I really like this offering and will probably pop for a black day/date. My only issue is it's definitely an aquaracer knock-off. But, that's okay; I like the aquaracer too


----------



## VegaS10 (Jul 4, 2018)

I cannot decide which one I like the most.


----------



## Nanook65 (Mar 2, 2017)

jrgoffin said:


> .......Also, for those that prefer to see the movement, you can also ask for them to leave the screened logo off the back. Cool record to be set, but definitely like the idea of the clear crystal.....


What part is screened on the back crystal? Is it the big RR?


----------



## jrgoffin (Aug 28, 2012)

A rendition is shown---> *on their site*.

Also, a bunch of other pictures from---> *Thompsonlsr* (about the actual car).

For some more trivia, a blurb on---> *Reddit* from Danny Thompson who contributed to the design of this watch and the original GMT from last year.


----------



## larkja (Mar 29, 2016)

Just ordered a black/black date with magnifier. Going to be hard waiting until April/May of next year.


----------



## xherion (Jun 29, 2017)

The clasp actually looks very much like Oris Aquis Date, which is very nice


----------



## Citizen V (Jun 29, 2011)

It's been a long time since I've ordered a watch, but I was immediately hooked when I saw the newsletter. I've never preordered a watch before but I'm extremely tempted. The Roadmaster M Challenger 18 (40mm) is beautiful, and the preorder price seems quite reasonable. I do wish it had a nicer clasp, e.g. with ratcheting micro adjustments or something.


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)

Citizen V said:


> It's been a long time since I've ordered a watch, but I was immediately hooked when I saw the newsletter. I've never preordered a watch before but I'm extremely tempted. The Roadmaster M Challenger 18 (40mm) is beautiful, and the preorder price seems quite reasonable. I do wish it had a nicer clasp, e.g. with ratcheting micro adjustments or something.


I think we will not regret with the pre order. Me too order one and its my first pre order too. But given Ball is so well established in horology and has a great worldwide presence and support worldwide. Its much safer than many mirco brand given such long waiting time. The price is too incredible for the spec. In house movement with great spec like 80hrs power reserve while still retain the high beat 28800bph.

In fact, I am more into investing into this watch. I strongly believe, the value of this watch will go up once the pre order prices ended.


----------



## river bum (Nov 10, 2017)

Just curious on this With the Pre-order. Does any body know how much the cost jump is after the pre-order is over?


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)

river bum said:


> Just curious on this With the Pre-order. Does any body know how much the cost jump is after the pre-order is over?


back to original price. $2011.


----------



## Knoc (Feb 10, 2012)

Citizen V said:


> It's been a long time since I've ordered a watch, but I was immediately hooked when I saw the newsletter. I've never preordered a watch before but I'm extremely tempted. The Roadmaster M Challenger 18 (40mm) is beautiful, and the preorder price seems quite reasonable. I do wish it had a nicer clasp, e.g. with ratcheting micro adjustments or something.


Im in the same boat man. No new watch in over a year. I was hooked soon as i saw this.
Now need to decide between the day/date and date version.
Super stoked and need to lock in that pre order.
Right on and looking forward to my firs BALL


----------



## WSN7 (Sep 20, 2017)

Man, I've started threads about making the jump for a more expensive watch than I would normally buy and this is right in my price range. I've been waiting on a Ball too. Decision isn't getting any easier.


----------



## Igorek (Jul 10, 2009)

I don't like magnifier on a watch is it possible to remove it?


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)

Knoc said:


> Im in the same boat man. No new watch in over a year. I was hooked soon as i saw this.
> Now need to decide between the day/date and date version.
> Super stoked and need to lock in that pre order.
> Right on and looking forward to my firs BALL


Date version, you will get true in house movement of COSC and 80hrs power reserve.


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)

Igorek said:


> I don't like magnifier on a watch is it possible to remove it?


Yes but I like cyclops. :-d


----------



## jupera2005 (Jul 15, 2011)

Triton9 said:


> I think we will not regret with the pre order. Me too order one and its my first pre order too. But given Ball is so well established in horology and has a great worldwide presence and support worldwide. Its much safer than many mirco brand given such long waiting time. The price is too incredible for the spec. In house movement with great spec like 80hrs power reserve while still retain the high beat 28800bph.
> 
> In fact, I am more into investing into this watch. I strongly believe, the value of this watch will go up once the pre order prices ended.


Well, Just my opinion but I have never seen Ball watches value to go up. It is grate watch at price, but not good investment at all

Enviado desde mi H3113 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)

jupera2005 said:


> Well, Just my opinion but I have never seen Ball watches value to go up. It is grate watch at price, but not good investment at all
> 
> Enviado desde mi H3113 mediante Tapatalk


Becos they used ETA modify movement in the past. This time round is different ball game. You will get a watch exclusive with an in house movement and 80 hrs power reserve and COSC cert movement. And this pre order low price is only for a short period. After its over, the price will shot up. If you want this watch, interested buyer will need to fork out more money after the offer period. This is not a micro brand that offer a generic ETA movement. The in house movement is only from Ball.

Think about it , why is there such a wooha over this deal? Cos never an well establish brand offer a in house movement with COSC and massive improvement of 80 hrs power reserve under $2k. Many in house movement watch resulted in shot up of prices. You need to study in depth of what really this deal offer and slowly absorb all the goodies behind it. I am confident , this price will only goes up instead of down.


----------



## peterbee (Feb 23, 2018)

Triton9 said:


> Becos they used ETA modify movement in the past. This time round is different ball game. You will get a watch exclusive with an in house movement and 80 hrs power reserve and COSC cert movement. And this pre order low price is only for a short period. After its over, the price will shot up. If you want this watch, interested buyer will need to fork out more money after the offer period. This is not a micro brand that offer a generic ETA movement. The in house movement is only from Ball.
> 
> Think about it , why is there such a wooha over this deal? Cos never an well establish brand offer a in house movement with COSC and massive improvement of 80 hrs power reserve under $2k. Many in house movement watch resulted in shot up of prices. You need to study in depth of what really this deal offer and slowly absorb all the goodies behind it. I am confident , this price will only goes up instead of down.


While I agree with all of this, my assumption is we will continue to see this same movement over and over going forward. Hopefully with modifications like GMT or world time as well. That, I'm sure, was the purpose of the new movement. I like the design a lot, but I'm going to wait to see what else is coming.


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)

peterbee said:


> While I agree with all of this, my assumption is we will continue to see this same movement over and over going forward. Hopefully with modifications like GMT or world time as well. That, I'm sure, was the purpose of the new movement. I like the design a lot, but I'm going to wait to see what else is coming.


Actually, I have long for an in house movement diving watch with at least 3 days power reserve. But most of the in house movement prices offer keep me away. I nearly pull the trigger for pam 560 with 8 days power reserve. But in the end, I want something smaller (40mm =<) and a true diving watch with rotating bezel.

This ball offer is a god send. Given Ball is a establish brand with rich history and 100 over years existence. It has worldwide presence which means your warranty is well cover even if you are overseas.

Best of all, its a COSC cert. Its good to see Ball is able to get their new launch in house movement certify so quickly. I intend to wear and enjoy the goodies of this watch. No intention to sell and I am sure, buying at this limited offer price is no brainer.


----------



## mitch57 (Jan 8, 2014)

I ordered one but I do have some reservations with the turnaround time. 6 to 7 months seems excessive. Plus, I don't like the fact that you can't cancel the order before it's shipped. My order confirmation email states the following:

*Refunds or exchanges *

You ordered a tailor-made product. Each BALL timepiece is manually assembled and tested by our Swiss watchmakers in la Chaux-de-Fonds, Switzerland. Refunds can happen. It's ok! We want satisfied customers. *You may request a refund or an order exchange within 24 hours of ordering.*

So, it looks like I'm committed now.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mitch57 said:


> edited...
> I ordered one but I do have some reservations with the turnaround time. 6 to 7 months seems excessive. Plus, I don't like the fact that you can't cancel the order before it's shipped.


The lead time is like any other kick starter campaign if you had participated in one before. So, don't get over hypertensive about the 6 month wait. It will be 8 months actually so patience is recommended. As for cancellation, this is not an urban myth but a forum member had successfully asked for a refund before production started. I know because I posted in that thread a few months ago and Ball Watch was kind enough to refund his money. If I am not wrong, it was due to some extenuating circumstance but they will definitely not refund your money if the watch has already been made up for you, i.e. with your name engraved etc.


----------



## jupera2005 (Jul 15, 2011)

peterbee said:


> While I agree with all of this, my assumption is we will continue to see this same movement over and over going forward. Hopefully with modifications like GMT or world time as well. That, I'm sure, was the purpose of the new movement. I like the design a lot, but I'm going to wait to see what else is coming.


Agree, I allready have too much diver, but I would apreciate a GMT with this movement

Enviado desde mi H3113 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

I’m confused by the tritium tubes. Ball says 16 micro gas tubes on the bezel, hands and dial. So how does that work? 12 for the indices and 3 for the hands just leaves one for the bezel. Is it a big circular tube that lights up the entire bezel?


----------



## paintingtiger (Nov 12, 2017)

Elkins45 said:


> I'm confused by the tritium tubes. Ball says 16 micro gas tubes on the bezel, hands and dial. So how does that work? 12 for the indices and 3 for the hands just leaves one for the bezel. Is it a big circular tube that lights up the entire bezel?


I was confused too, but I think the only tritium in the bezel is the pip at 12. The rest is luminova. I'd like absolute confirmation on this though. Really considering this pre-order.


----------



## larkja (Mar 29, 2016)

paintingtiger said:


> I was confused too, but I think the only tritium in the bezel is the pip at 12. The rest is luminova. I'd like absolute confirmation on this though. Really considering this pre-order.


That is correct. There is no tritium on the bezel other than the pip at 12 o'clock. The bezel is luminova.


----------



## Citizen V (Jun 29, 2011)

Knoc said:


> Im in the same boat man. No new watch in over a year. I was hooked soon as i saw this.
> Now need to decide between the day/date and date version.
> Super stoked and need to lock in that pre order.
> Right on and looking forward to my firs BALL


I know I want the date version _if _I buy it. It's the bezel/dial color I'm undecided on, haha. I don't know if I should go with the classic black/black, Tudor Blue Bay-like blue bezel/black dial or complete blue/blue.

Then there's also the limited edition number. I've only bought limited editions secondhand before and never had the opportunity to choose my own number before. I don't know what to choose!


----------



## wickets (Mar 16, 2016)

A word of warning on the hands... The way they have them set up looks similar to the starlight 3 which means it will be difficult to tell the time because the hands get 'blinded' by the 5 minute markers


----------



## colonelpurple (Oct 29, 2014)

this is a beautiful watch
but I cant decide whether to buy in 40mm or 43mm
I have a small 17.5cm wrist, however I often like larger watches
I automatically thought about the 40mm but then I was thinking, with a watch with a bezel, it often looks nicer to get a bit bigger
If there was a 41mm or 42mm I would have got that, but I am not sure now
What do you guys with small wrists think ?


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)

Get the 40mm one.


----------



## verreauxi (Apr 19, 2009)

Really like this model, and the lume configuration is awesome. If I could change a few things, I'd get rid of the magnification date and add a day/date window instead. (also Ball, please stop putting white-background date/day wheels in your black-dialed watches; put a black-background date/day wheel in the please!).


----------



## paintingtiger (Nov 12, 2017)

colonelpurple said:


> this is a beautiful watch
> but I cant decide whether to buy in 40mm or 43mm
> I have a small 17.5cm wrist, however I often like larger watches
> I automatically thought about the 40mm but then I was thinking, with a watch with a bezel, it often looks nicer to get a bit bigger
> ...


40mm no doubt. Won't be a small watch.


----------



## larkja (Mar 29, 2016)

Yes 40mm. I believe I read somewhere the bezel will hang over the case a little which will make it wear more like a 41mm.


----------



## larkja (Mar 29, 2016)

They could have really nailed the temp version if they had done a no-date. I would have popped on this one in a heartbeat - the symmetry would have been almost perfect (IMHO). And they could have made it a little thinner. Instead, I ordered the cyclops version.


----------



## AGPank (Nov 4, 2018)

Page is back up now. Runs through 11/28. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jrgoffin (Aug 28, 2012)

larkja said:


> Yes 40mm. I believe I read somewhere the bezel will hang over the case a little which will make it wear more like a 41mm.


Just look at the pics on their site - the bezel over hangs by probably several millimeters which will make these wear larger. The 40mm version is probably going to be closer to 43mm from the top.


----------



## larkja (Mar 29, 2016)

jrgoffin said:


> Just look at the pics on their site - the bezel over hangs by probably several millimeters which will make these wear larger. The 40mm version is probably going to be closer to 43mm from the top.


I think you're confusing the case with the bezel. Look at the bezel again from the top. It has the cutouts (not sure what they're called) for better grip like an aquaracer. The above back image does not show these cutouts which leads me to believe the image only shows the case and the bezel hangs over very slightly.


----------



## jrgoffin (Aug 28, 2012)

Nothing confusing about it at all. If it's like many other offerings from Ball (which I'm still trying to get a straight answer on from them), the case diameter is what they are using to reference the size, like I marked in this picture. Just like the AeroGMT which is "42mm", except the bezel over hangs to a diameter of about 45mm. Like this one, the bezel and its base is larger than the case, but unless Ball provides clarification, we'll all be waiting a while to find out. Glad I changed mine to the 40mm version though.


----------



## Alan From New York (May 5, 2006)

Forget the thermometer. It's a nice, uncluttered look.


----------



## larkja (Mar 29, 2016)

jrgoffin said:


> Nothing confusing about it at all. If it's like many other offerings from Ball (which I'm still trying to get a straight answer on from them), the case diameter is what they are using to reference the size, like I marked in this picture. Just like the AeroGMT which is "42mm", except the bezel over hangs to a diameter of about 45mm. Like this one, the bezel and its base is larger than the case, but unless Ball provides clarification, we'll all be waiting a while to find out. Glad I changed mine to the 40mm version though.
> 
> View attachment 13621385


That looks like the screw in caseback, not the case.


----------



## mitch57 (Jan 8, 2014)

jrgoffin said:


> Nothing confusing about it at all. If it's like many other offerings from Ball (which I'm still trying to get a straight answer on from them), the case diameter is what they are using to reference the size, like I marked in this picture.


Have you actually contacted Ball directly with this question? If so, I would also like to know as I will need to change the size if it winds up wearing like 45mm watch. 43mm is about my max size for a watch.


----------



## larkja (Mar 29, 2016)

jrgoffin said:


> Nothing confusing about it at all. If it's like many other offerings from Ball (which I'm still trying to get a straight answer on from them), the case diameter is what they are using to reference the size, like I marked in this picture. Just like the AeroGMT which is "42mm", except the bezel over hangs to a diameter of about 45mm. Like this one, the bezel and its base is larger than the case, but unless Ball provides clarification, we'll all be waiting a while to find out. Glad I changed mine to the 40mm version though.


I believe you have highlighted the caseback. I outlined the case from the rear and the sweep of the case from the front - notice how they match and how the lines sweep to meet the lugs. Bezels are round (for the most part). From the rear picture, you can't see the bezel.


----------



## jrgoffin (Aug 28, 2012)

I *did* highlight the case back, which here is what is used to measure the diameter of this watch - *not* the bezel and over hang. As I already mentioned, this is where the diameter of the watch is taken - which happens to be the overall CASE - 40 or 43mm. The bezel overhangs by about 3 millimeters, so the watch will wear larger - again, as I already mentioned. The "size" when looking at the top of both versions is going to be approximately 43mm and 46mm (just like the AeroGMT - as I already mentioned!). This comes directly from Ball. That is why I changed mine to the 40mm size since it will wear slightly larger.


----------



## mitch57 (Jan 8, 2014)

jrgoffin said:


> I *did* highlight the case back, which here is what is used to measure the diameter of this watch - *not* the bezel and over hang. As I already mentioned, this is where the diameter of the watch is taken - which happens to be the overall CASE - 40 or 43mm. The bezel overhangs by about 3 millimeters, so the watch will wear larger - again, as I already mentioned. The "size" when looking at the top of both versions is going to be approximately 43mm and 46mm (just like the AeroGMT - as I already mentioned!). This comes directly from Ball. That is why I changed mine to the 40mm size since it will wear slightly larger.


That is correct. I changed mine too after talking to Ball about it. Below is the response I got from Ball. Very quick and very good service by the way...

"Florine (BALL Watch Company SA) 
Nov 9, 09:38 CET 
Hello Mitch,

The size of the case is 43mm but the bezel extends with 1 or 2mm.

Normally we can only amend orders up to 3 days after you have placed your order but we can make an exception for you.

Please confirm that you want us to amend your order to the 40mm version.
I have blocked your requested limited edition number 4.

Staying at your disposal,
Kind Regards,
Florine"


----------



## larkja (Mar 29, 2016)

Wow, if this is the case, I'm going to be pissed!!! I am not interested in a 42+mm watch. I ordered a 40mm because my expectation is that it is a 40mm watch (bezel included). IMHO, if the bezel is 42mm, Ball really needs to list this on the specs page. There is nothing on their page about this. Borderline false advertising if this is the case.


----------



## larkja (Mar 29, 2016)

I contacted Ball and the this was the reply I received this morning. I'll update when I get an answer:

"I'll confirm you the exact size of the bezel and will come back to you as soon as I have more information."


----------



## Sparrowhawk (May 22, 2006)

larkja said:


> Wow, if this is the case, I'm going to be pissed!!! I am not interested in a 42+mm watch. I ordered a 40mm because my expectation is that it is a 40mm watch (bezel included). IMHO, if the bezel is 42mm, Ball really needs to list this on the specs page. There is nothing on their page about this. Borderline false advertising if this is the case.
> 
> View attachment 13639043


My understanding I that there are two versions of the Roadmaster M, with the manufacture movement. This is what appears in Ball's online shop, as well as in the specifications that you have posted. If you look at the specifications, there are two case depths, one for each size of case width, 40mm and 43mm. It would not be possible to have two overall case depths if there was only one case width.


----------



## Sparrowhawk (May 22, 2006)

Sparrowhawk said:


> My understanding I that there are two versions of the Roadmaster M, with the manufacture movement. This is what appears in Ball's online shop, as well as in the specifications that you have posted. If you look at the specifications, there are two case depths, one for each size of case width, 40mm and 43mm. It would not be possible to have two overall case depths if there was only one case width.


It looks like you ordered the 43mm version anyway, as you stated earlier in the thread that you ordered the version with the Cyclops over the date window. The 40mm version has the day and date, but no Cyclops. Did you change your order to the 40mm day date version?


----------



## larkja (Mar 29, 2016)

Sparrowhawk said:


> The 40mm version has the day and date, but no Cyclops.


40mm also comes with a cyclops.


----------



## Sparrowhawk (May 22, 2006)

I stand corrected. That's too bad regarding the Cyclops, guess they haven't developed a day date version with the manufacture movement.


----------



## jrgoffin (Aug 28, 2012)

larkja said:


> Wow, if this is the case, I'm going to be pissed!!! I am not interested in a 42+mm watch. I ordered a 40mm because my expectation is that it is a 40mm watch (bezel included). IMHO, if the bezel is 42mm, Ball really needs to list this on the specs page. There is nothing on their page about this. Borderline false advertising if this is the case.
> 
> View attachment 13639043


Well, in Ball's defense, the diameter is listed by the "Case", and you can see by the pictures that the bezel happens to be a bit larger. It seems that plenty of other watch manufacturers also do this, unless of course the bezel is fixed and non-rotating. If some list the bezel size separate, then great, but you just have to be the judge with your eyeballs. As with the AeroGMT, the case is 42mm, but the bezel is clearly a few millimeters larger.


----------



## larkja (Mar 29, 2016)

jrgoffin said:


> the diameter is listed by the "Case"


No it's not. They are listing the case and thickness for the 40mm and the 43mm watches. No mention of bezel diameter. And it doesn't make it right just because "plenty of other watch manufacturers also do this." The difference is this is a pre-order, so there are no reviews out there with actual dimensions. For example, the older 42mm Planet Ocean has a bezel a little smaller than 40mm, which makes it wear smaller. But there are a ton of articles and posts listing this. On the flip side, Ball's NECC has a 40mm case with a 42mm bezel. Again, many articles and posts listing the actual dimensions.

I still stand by my post. If Ball is truly throwing a 42mm bezel on a 40mm case, there will be a bunch of upset people. I purchased thinking Ball had finally gone with a smaller size. Let's hope I'm right.


----------



## larkja (Mar 29, 2016)

jrgoffin said:


> I *did* highlight the case back, which here is what is used to measure the diameter of this watch - *not* the bezel and over hang. As I already mentioned, this is where the diameter of the watch is taken - which happens to be the overall CASE - 40 or 43mm. The bezel overhangs by about 3 millimeters, so the watch will wear larger - again, as I already mentioned. The "size" when looking at the top of both versions is going to be approximately 43mm and 46mm (just like the AeroGMT - as I already mentioned!). This comes directly from Ball. That is why I changed mine to the 40mm size since it will wear slightly larger.


Looks like you were right. Here's the reply I just received about the 40mm version.

"The diameter of the bezel for the Roadmaster M Challenger 18 (40mm) with reference DM3130B-S1CJ-BK is 41.50mm."

So that 40mm will wear more like a 42mm, and the 43mm will wear more like a 45mm. I suggested they list the bezel size along with the case size since there are many of us out there that are looking for the smaller watches. Hope they are listening.


----------



## Citizen V (Jun 29, 2011)

larkja said:


> Looks like you were right. Here's the reply I just received about the 40mm version.
> 
> "The diameter of the bezel for the Roadmaster M Challenger 18 (40mm) with reference DM3130B-S1CJ-BK is 41.50mm."
> 
> So that 40mm will wear more like a 42mm, and the 43mm will wear more like a 45mm. I suggested they list the bezel size along with the case size since there are many of us out there that are looking for the smaller watches. Hope they are listening.


Thanks for confirming.

I guess it's time I measure my watches and see if a 41.5mm bezel will still be fine for me. If not, I'll ask to cancel my pre-order.

Update: I measured my Ball Skindiver and it has similar dimensions. 40mm if you measure the case itself from the back, and ~41.5mm if you measure the bezel (varies depending on if you include the notches of the bezel). Visually it doesn't look that much larger.


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)

Today is the last day for the exclusive offer price. Anyone still deciding?


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)

Pre order is over. Anybody want this watch with in house movement of 80hrs power reserve and high beat of 28800bph will need to pay a premium for it.


----------



## jrgoffin (Aug 28, 2012)

Production wrapping up soon: BALL Watch Newsletter - Challenger18 Production Update


----------



## Citizen V (Jun 29, 2011)

Missed that email! The wait is killing me. 

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## clerkpalmer (Dec 12, 2012)

Citizen V said:


> Missed that email! The wait is killing me.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


Be prepared to suffer. Seems like it's pretty typical for smallish delays from ball. My preorder came a month after the end of the range. Others have indicated this is common. I wish they would just give an accurate date at the outset.


----------



## mitch57 (Jan 8, 2014)

Below is the update the Ball Rep gave me the other day. The key word here is "foreseen". The dictionary meaning of "foreseen" is: "To imagine or know as a *probable *occurrence; *anticipate *or *predict*". Who knows when they'll actually ship...

_"Hello Mitch,

Thank you for your message regarding your order.

Your Roadmaster M Challenger 18 is currently in production and will then pass different accuracy and quality tests.
*We have foreseen to ship out your order starting from the second half of May.
*
We will send you a notification with tracking information when your order leaves our Swiss factory here in La Chaux-de-Fonds.
Your order will be shipped directly to you by our forwarder FedEx and it usually takes 1-3 business days, depending on US customs.
A signature will be required upon delivery of your parcel.

Staying at your disposal for any further information or assistance.
Kind Regards,
Florine"_


----------



## larkja (Mar 29, 2016)

After reading the reply, why does it sound like an Asian individual sent you the e-mail. Are they outsourcing their customer service?



> Your Roadmaster M Challenger 18 is currently in production and will then pass different accuracy and quality tests.
> We have foreseen to ship out your order starting from the second half of May.


The sentence structure is all wrong, even for somebody whose native language is German.


----------



## Citizen V (Jun 29, 2011)

I contacted Ball CS as well, just to see if they had any more information now and to see if I'd get the same answer. Most of the response is the same (not exactly, so it's at least not copy/paste) but the timing could be interpreted as slightly different:



> Your Roadmaster M Challenger 18 is currently in production and will then pass different accuracy and quality tests.
> Our production team has foreseen to ship out your order towards the end of May.


In any case, I'd be happy if they ship out before May ends since it still meets their original timeline.


----------



## Igorek (Jul 10, 2009)

Seems like they are delaying the release hopefully everything is good with the watches.


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)

I know all guys have waited a long time. We all can't wait to get our hands on these watches but let just have more patience and not to push them too much. I trust ball can deliver a good job with enough time and space given to them. I don't mind even they start delivered on July.

Actually, I waited so long that I almost forgotten I have ordered this watch. Lol..


----------



## Igorek (Jul 10, 2009)

They have a new bronze model and few other colors ready for pre-order now, if anyone missed it can get this...

https://shop.ballwatch.ch/en/skipper


----------



## paintingtiger (Nov 12, 2017)

Igorek said:


> They have a new bronze model and few other colors ready for pre-order now, if anyone missed it can get this...
> 
> https://shop.ballwatch.ch/en/skipper


I saw this one too, and I must say it is the nicest of all the Roadmaster versions so far! I really like the looks of this with the steel bezel. Also, the 40mm Manufacture version is thinner at just 13.5mm, which is a plus.


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)

paintingtiger said:


> I saw this one too, and I must say it is the nicest of all the Roadmaster versions so far! I really like the looks of this with the steel bezel. Also, the 40mm Manufacture version is thinner at just 13.5mm, which is a plus.


But the price is far higher than first RR master challenge 18 order in the 2018.


----------



## Citizen V (Jun 29, 2011)

paintingtiger said:


> I saw this one too, and I must say it is the nicest of all the Roadmaster versions so far! I really like the looks of this with the steel bezel. Also, the 40mm Manufacture version is thinner at just 13.5mm, which is a plus.


Correct me if I'm wrong, the Roadmaster M Challenger with manufacture movement was also 13.5mm.


----------



## lexurg (Oct 11, 2017)

Citizen V said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, the Roadmaster M Challenger with manufacture movement was also 13.5mm.


The page is still accessible (https://shop.ballwatch.ch/en/rc18) and states "Ø 40 mm, height 13.5 mm, Ø 43 mm, height 14.4 mm" (same for the Skipper).


----------



## paintingtiger (Nov 12, 2017)

lexurg said:


> Citizen V said:
> 
> 
> > Correct me if I'm wrong, the Roadmaster M Challenger with manufacture movement was also 13.5mm.
> ...


Oh ok, I was thinking that the 40mm was 14.4.


----------



## Citizen V (Jun 29, 2011)

Triton9 said:


> I know all guys have waited a long time. We all can't wait to get our hands on these watches but let just have more patience and not to push them too much. I trust ball can deliver a good job with enough time and space given to them. I don't mind even they start delivered on July.
> 
> Actually, I waited so long that I almost forgotten I have ordered this watch. Lol..


I trust they can deliver a good quality watch _eventually _as well, but I'd expect them to meet their estimated timing. It's not like they're a small microbrand working with a plant for the 1st or 5th time. They should know how long it takes them to manufacture and test a watch, and be able to plan for any potential delays, especially after they've had so many late pre-orders. Naturally there may be unavoidable/unexpected events, but they should either have included some/more slack in their expected ship date or inform customers they'll be receiving their watches late.

If the situation was reversed, I have my doubts Ball would be that understanding with us. In other words, if they shipped a watch and gave us X months to pay them, and we were late on the payment, I think they'd be hassling us more than we're hassling them right now.

Now May's not technically over yet, so they could very well meet their expected time frame or send an email out. I doubt it.


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)

Citizen V said:


> I trust they can deliver a good quality watch _eventually _as well, but I'd expect them to meet their estimated timing. It's not like they're a small microbrand working with a plant for the 1st or 5th time. They should know how long it takes them to manufacture and test a watch, and be able to plan for any potential delays, especially after they've had so many late pre-orders. Naturally there may be unavoidable/unexpected events, but they should either have included some/more slack in their expected ship date or inform customers they'll be receiving their watches late.
> 
> If the situation was reversed, I have my doubts Ball would be that understanding with us. In other words, if they shipped a watch and gave us X months to pay them, and we were late on the payment, I think they'd be hassling us more than we're hassling them right now.
> 
> Now May's not technically over yet, so they could very well meet their expected time frame or send an email out. I doubt it.


You post do makes sense but given the huge order they have (1000 pieces ) and some of the customise (engraving) plus much superior finishing and COSC check. You need to give them some slack compare to microbrands which has smaller volume and lesser job to do.


----------



## Citizen V (Jun 29, 2011)

Triton9 said:


> You post do makes sense but given the huge order they have (1000 pieces ) and some of the customise (engraving) plus much superior finishing and COSC check. You need to give them some slack compare to microbrands which has smaller volume and lesser job to do.


I would, but this seems to be an ongoing problem with Ball based on posts I've seen here. I saw someone report receiving their pre-order 2 months late last year. This is my first pre-order with them, so I can't speak from experience.

If I were in their shoes, I would have just added a month or two to any delivery estimates from the beginning. If they shipped early, I don't think anyone would complain.


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)

Citizen V said:


> I would, but this seems to be an ongoing problem with Ball based on posts I've seen here. I saw someone report receiving their pre-order 2 months late last year. This is my first pre-order with them, so I can't speak from experience.
> 
> If I were in their shoes, I would have just added a month or two to any delivery estimates from the beginning. If they shipped early, I don't think anyone would complain.


If the pre order date is too long from what they stated, it might put off potential buyers. I think ball strategy is from a pyshcology point of view, first is to get the money first and slowly drag a bit of time for delivery date. The buyers will get angry initially for the slow delivery but once they get the watch and happy with everything and the steep low price compare to retail. Existing customers will forget everything and repeat the cycle.

Ball main strategy is to deliver a quality watch rather than meeting the delivery dateline.


----------



## Citizen V (Jun 29, 2011)

Triton9 said:


> If the pre order date is too long from what they stated, it might put off potential buyers. I think ball strategy is from a pyshcology point of view, first is to get the money first and slowly drag a bit of time for delivery date. The buyers will get angry initially for the slow delivery but once they get the watch and happy with everything and the steep low price compare to retail. Existing customers will forget everything and repeat the cycle.
> 
> Ball main strategy is to deliver a quality watch rather than meeting the delivery dateline.


True, I agree that most people will forget or don't care. I probably am in the minority that's put off and will think twice purchasing a pre-order again. Then again, I probably wouldn't consider another pre-order because I have too many watches :-d. I honestly shouldn't have even purchased this one before flipping a watch or two.


----------

